# Teya â€“ August 1 2006 to July 5, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yet again I am at the vetâ€™s on a Saturday morning, but this one was pre-planned. My poor Teyaâ€™s head tumour was worsening so this week I put her on metacam, and decided to let her go with dignity today. I just got back.

Teya was one of my Original Wildlings. I had her mom Rennie, and Teya , Beni and Ortiz here as wee babes. She was always sooo timid and frightened and definitely showed the Wild characteristics. Never once would she bite, even when frightened. She would curl down and let her teeth touch my hand, but more as an entreaty then a threat.

Its only in the last few months that she has become â€œfriendlyâ€ and I loved every moment of it. I actually saw her bruxxing and boggling when I was talking to herâ€¦

I had regrets a few times with my Wildlings, they have been Interesting to say the least, the escapes, the bites, the regrets, the guilt, etc. But I learned a LOT from my wee â€˜goutiâ€™s and are very sad that they are all leaving so fast.

Weâ€™ll just say that she is somewhere in that scrum of young Rennie feeding









And in this group too









Here is the pic of Teya that started up the discussion of her being Â½ wild.










My little escape artist









Someone doesnâ€™t want to be held :roll:









Holdingâ€™s not so bad now, as she ages









I think its Teya on the right (L to R â€“ Nissa, Faerdae, Laila, Kara and Teya)









My poor little Teyasaurus









She is now with Ortiz, Beni and Karaâ€¦I see them bounding through tall grass, happy as can be. :mrgreen:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sleep well sweet Wildling

Enjoy your new life with your brothers and sister

I'm sorry for your loss, Shelagh *Hug*


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss . How come you had wild rats then?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Sorry for your loss . How come you had wild rats then?


The Wildlings are half-wild. Their mom was dumped outside and impregnated by a wild rat. We had no idea at the time, and a non-rat woman caught them outside in her backyard. My Wildlings didn't have much socialization in their formative weeks and stayed rather wild.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww so sad, and she looks just like my Pea


----------

